# Whatcha cookin' 7/12 -7/13



## fatback joe (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to ask every Friday and kind of got out of the habit.

What do you have on the agenda for this weekend?


I have a lot going on this weekend so probably won't get anything on that takes too long.   

Hoping to get to

Almonds
Salt
ABTs 
Frog Legs


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmmmm, I can't think of anything to smoke.

Your list sounds good Joe. If I leave this afternoon, I might make it to your place in time to try some of those frog legs.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 11, 2008)

Take your time, I probably won't get to them until Sunday.


----------



## richtee (Jul 11, 2008)

I dunno Joe  but I just pulled 8 Lbs of pork loin out. That stuffed one earlier this week...might make a run at that. Sunday is the birthday- loin is too boring. I might just go Jap hunting..see if any worth it are in yet. And I'll prolly go ribs. I Do be liking my ribs!


----------



## jaye220 (Jul 11, 2008)

Still a rookie here but planning on doing my first pork butt and very excited about it.  Will toss on some ABTs too if I can find good peppers.


----------



## twistertail (Jul 11, 2008)

I've got a big smoke, well big for me anyways, this weekend.  
Pork tenderloin, maybe 2 or even 3 of them.
Chicken thighs.
and a fatty with my home made Italian sausage.  
All 3 of which will be the first time for me.  

The frog legs sounds great, let us know how those turn out.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 11, 2008)

I have to go to a kids birthday party Sunday which completely blows my smoking day, but Saturday I'm going to try to get a stuffed pork loin on, some kielbasa for my dad and a breakfast Fatty for Sunday Morning after church.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 11, 2008)

chicken 1/4's on the drum (gotta do it for a group next thurs)

maybe a shoulder clod if I get ambitious, Rich's thread inspired me as other threads have (Capt Dan way back I think) -- also the wife likes beef now not pork - she's pregnant and she gets whatever she wants.


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 11, 2008)

I've gotta alot going on this weekend also. So I'm thinking it's going a couple steaks on the grill


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jul 11, 2008)

Kinda depends on how we feel when we get home, but I kinda wanted to try a seared-brisket and run a little experiment with ABTs...

In the one thread, it was mentioned that alcohol would help get rid of the hot oils, so I wanted to try soaking some in tequila, some in milk, and some plain.

I may use the "hot" tequila afterwards in a marinade or sauce for some ribs if I have the energy.

Been a long week though with way too little sleep, so will have to see...

Whatever we do, if there's smoke involved, there should be some Q-View up...

And whatever y'all do, have fun and be safe!







Bill


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 11, 2008)

I am thinking for my birthday on Saturday, either ribs or prime rib. Tough call. Might just grill a couple of rib eyes though. Unless someone else has a better idea.


----------



## jts70 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nothing but cigs this weekend.


----------



## carnuba (Jul 11, 2008)

ribs tomorrow

and i'll be trying my first fatty sunday

wish me luck


----------



## morkdach (Jul 11, 2008)

a couple of fatties on sat and porkk ribs on sun if plan stays togather


----------



## fireguy (Jul 11, 2008)

got some friends coming over for some Beer Butt Chicken... seems like the only thing I cant screw up...plus thats what they requested.


----------



## zug (Jul 11, 2008)

I got some smoking to do I got 3 pork butts a fatty and a few ABT's for Sat and Ribs on Sunday


----------



## allen (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm either going to smoke a 5lb. fatty or 2 2-1/2lb. fatties, can't decide yet. and maybe a pork shoulder roast


----------



## smokin' dick (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll be smoking 9 racks of Baby Backs, about 2 dozen ABT's, my first fatty and some of Dutch's Beans. There will also be some tater salad, corn bread, BEER  and a lemon and blueberry pie, that my wife makes. Hope it don't rain.


----------



## jocosa (Jul 12, 2008)

Nothing this weekend, hitting the road early to visit with family and friends.  Packing some pulled pork stuffed pita bread for picnic.

Blackberries have been excellent down South this year - gonna be a jelly-makin' Sunday.

Y'all have a great weekend!  We're back to smokin' next weekend...


----------



## mr porky (Jul 12, 2008)

Yer not alone!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I was thinking this same thing, then I saw yer post.  Will make up for it next week, as we got a group getting together, so I'm looking at some pulled pork, and possible a fatty and pig candy


----------



## seboke (Jul 12, 2008)

Got me 6 pounds of ground turkey, gonna blend it up with 2 pounds of JD and have a practice session for the fatty throwdown!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 12, 2008)

I have about 6 split breasts brining in a lemon, kiwi mint..brine and I am also doing a roasted pepper blackberry brisket this weekend. I found a beautiful 13 lbr...this will all happen starting Sat night after, front row center TOBY KEITH concert!! 
Q-VUE to follow....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Happy Yummy smokes to all this weekend, may the Gods of smoke bless us all with good weather, great friends and cold beer for those all night smokes!!


----------



## smoke freak (Jul 12, 2008)

Gotta 12# packer on this afternoon. Plannin to smoke late into the night. Gotta feelin that it may hit the oven in a few more hours cause I need to hit the sheets.

 Did brisket and ribs for a forth of July get together. Wifey loved it so much that she bought another and FORCED me to do it again! She is so mean to me.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 12, 2008)

Found out last evening that Mom and mom in law are comming over on Saturday for a get together , told them it would be burgers and dogs , bring the sides 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




  Hope to make some thing a little better than that


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 12, 2008)

Just finished the mods to my generic charcoal bullet last night, so I'm thinking I'll break it in with this 3lb. rope of hot italian sausage my mom gave me.

My boys (7 and 8) want to roll some fatties like their big sister. So when mom leaves for a bridal shower, I think we're gonna go big!


----------



## richtee (Jul 12, 2008)

Sounds like she already got it Glen...  OOPS   Oh, wait...I meant a good cooking husband!


----------



## seboke (Jul 12, 2008)

Sounds like a great weekend Kelly!  Have seen Toby 4 times now, the last time in Baghdad, just the man and his guitar!  Awesome!!!


----------



## ronp (Jul 12, 2008)

I have 2 corned beef rounds to do, the $1.00 a pound ones I found a few weeks ago. My pastrami stash is all gone so its on the list of things to do.


----------



## davenh (Jul 12, 2008)

Smoked up some garlic and provolone sausage today to go in a stuffed pork loin tomorrow or Sunday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

Planning to stuff with spinach, garlic, peppers, onions, Cheese (ricotta, mozzarella and provolone), pineapple and sausage.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 12, 2008)

OMG!!
you saw TK on one of his USO tours?
can I say it again?? OMG!!! he has some guns on him,baby...oh la la!!the part of why I love T.K. so much is because of the whole uso thing..I brought some d.c  cd's to his concert once for him to smash..you bet he did!!
If I get some good pix I will post them..on Sat night late..Awesome you will be there with me..!


----------



## seboke (Jul 13, 2008)

You bet I did!  Was in late May of 2006.  Funny thing, When I was in Afghanistan, he was in Kabul at Camp Phoenix playin for his Okl. National Guard buddies.  Bad thing for me, I had a road mission that day and had to drive by the front gate of the camp at the time he was performing.


----------

